# Introducing Gesshin 600 Splash and Go Coarse Stone



## JBroida (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-1/gesshin-toishi/gesshin-600-splash-and-go-stone.html

This stone is the result of many months of testing and a number of prototypes.

The Gesshin 600 Grit stone is a splash and go stone. However, it works best after a quick 1-2 minute soak. This stone is medium hard, relatively fast cutting, and leaves a very nice finish and even for a 600 grit stone. It also resists dishing pretty well. This stone works well as a coarse stone to start off your sharpening or for somewhat larger repairs. It cuts well on all kinds of steel i have tested it on, from white steel to ZDP-189. It works best when you allow the togidoro (mud and swarf from sharpening) to build up a tiny bit. Because of the level of finish this stone leaves, it is possible to go to a higher grit stone pretty quickly from this. For example, this stone works very well in a 2 stone setup with the Gesshin 6000.

For a long time, we have been working on producing a good coarse splash and go stone, and we are very happy with the results in this stone.

Though this stone is splash and go, it can be soaked in water. If you should choose to dry it out, it should be allowed to dry in cool, well ventilated area away from direct sunlight.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 20, 2012)

how is dishing with this stone?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 20, 2012)

much more dish resistant than the 400, but not as fast cutting. Pretty muddy though, so the finish is nice and even. Also, it works really well together with the gesshin 6000... you can use just the 600 and 6000 as a 2 stone setup if you want.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 20, 2012)

this sounds like a contender to replace my badly worn Beston 500.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll try to get a video up of it soon.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;z8jX5MTM-44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=z8jX5MTM-44[/video]


----------



## tk59 (Nov 21, 2012)

Aw, geez... I'm feeling the old HAD acting up...


----------



## Chefdog (Nov 22, 2012)

Other than the obvious splash vs. soak, would this pair up just as well with the 4k stone? Or could I just go a little easier on the 6k and still get a fairly toothy/aggressive edge coming off the 600? 
I do like the ease of splash and go, but my preference is an edge that's not too polished, which to me is around 4k.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 22, 2012)

as the 4k is faster cutting than the 6k, they will work just fine together


----------



## Benuser (Nov 22, 2012)

How does it compare to the Chosera?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 22, 2012)

its been a while since i used the chocera 600, but if i recall correctly, this one is softer and faster cutting. Also, leaves a more even/smooth finish


----------

